

Pls Review my web app - nanijoe

I'd appreciate it if you guys can take a look at my website www.turenchi.com and tell me what you think.
The website is a local (Nigerian) news aggregator, and most of the work is done in the background.
I'd like to hear opinions on the layout, design, idea or anything at all. 
I'm not sensitive , so fell free to be brutal with your criticism
======
ErrantX
Put the info in that side box into the top segment on the right (it looks a
bit odd pushed where it is) and I think your made.

I usually dislike "bare metal" designs but that looks neat, efficient and does
the job.

No option to add comments yet?

~~~
nanijoe
Thanks for your feedback. Users can add comments in facebook app. I'll get
around to dealing with user reg later on, but for now I wanted to deal with
the core functionality of the app

